# My PC is Infected Please Help...



## Pravas (Jul 4, 2012)

The first thing I do every morning is check my G-Mail. But today when I opened the page it showed me the error as shown in the attached image.

I;m using windows 7 64 bit edition and I've AVG free antivirus installed which fails to show up in the task bar.

Please help me out guys as soon as possible.

*s16.postimage.org/4uj19y34h/Error.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 4, 2012)

Clear all cookies/cache of Chrome & recheck.

also install Avira Antivirus (better than AVG) & do a full system scan.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jul 4, 2012)

It's expired because you are living in 2020. Check your time dude....


----------



## ajayashish (Jul 4, 2012)

^^^ +1 ...


----------



## mrintech (Jul 4, 2012)

Gauravs90 said:


> It's expired because you are living in 2020. Check your time dude....



+1



BTW try using Kaspersky


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 4, 2012)

Gauravs90 said:


> It's expired because you are living in 2020. Check your time dude....



WTF the OP is testing the certificate


----------



## Pravas (Jul 4, 2012)

> It's expired because you are living in 2020. Check your time dude....



I know that, but the question is how did that happen. Till yesterday it was all good.
More over it was not showing my antivirus icon in the task bar as opposed to now.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jul 4, 2012)

Pravas said:


> I know that, but the question is how did that happen. Till yesterday it was all good.
> More over it was not showing my antivirus icon in the task bar as opposed to now.



Maybe your antivirus is expired too.... 

Start in safemode and start full scan with avg.


----------



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jul 4, 2012)

Check Your Time And Date.
I am Agree With @Gauravs90...!!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 4, 2012)

Yaa check time. 
If everything fails try kaspersky rescue disk and burn it on a cd(make it bootable). Try a full scan and delete the viruses.
Try and reply. Avg may not good(i think so).avira is better than avg for sure.


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 4, 2012)

Gauravs90 said:


> Maybe your antivirus is expired too....
> 
> Start in safemode and start full scan with avg.



 I think OP Rested some thing on Bios time is the Default change it first


----------



## Pravas (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone...




101gamzer said:


> I think OP Rested some thing on Bios time is the Default change it first



I didn't do anything on my own. I assume it happened on its own. Even every time when I turn off and on my system the time and date is not correct. Though it happens to stay in the same year though 

Anyway my AVG scan is working in safe mode and soon I will do complete scan and see what happens.

On the other thought is my PC is about 5 years old and my bios battery has never asked for a change. Could that be an issue ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 5, 2012)

Pravas said:


> Anyway my AVG scan is working in safe mode and soon I will do complete scan and see what happens.
> 
> On the other thought is my PC is about 5 years old and my bios battery has never asked for a change. Could that be an issue ??



when the CMOS battery is reset it sets the date to 2000~2001
and not 2020.

this shud be a virus issue manipulating time & date on every reboot


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 5, 2012)

Pravas said:


> More over it was not showing my antivirus icon in the task bar as opposed to now.



this simply means by 2020 AVG will be dead 



Zangetsu said:


> this shud be a virus issue manipulating time & date on every reboot



yup. most likely this is the problem.

@OP, try Emsisoft AntiMalware. Update it and do a complete scan.


----------



## Pravas (Jul 5, 2012)

Hmm Did a complete scan in safe mode using my existing AVG antivirus. Not quite sure if  all the areas were scanned but my system seems ok right now.

Will wait for few more days and see if the problem persists.


----------



## Pravas (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm still facing the issues with timing and all.

Did AVG scan in safe mode but it didn't help.
If anyone can name atleast One freeware that could come to rescue would be great.

I've used COMBOFIX in the past. But now when I've switched to 64bit architecture it doesn't seem to work anymore. If anyone has the link to 64bit version of COMBOFIX please forward me the link.

@SAM :- Tried using Emisoft, though it found out few faults and cleared them but the problem is still there..

Everytime I switch on my system. I've to change the time and then Log Off and Then Log In to load the startup files like antivirus and rest.

Guys help me out of this situation. This is the first time I'm facing an issue since I've started using WIN 7 .


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 9, 2012)

as you said every time you restart time changes.. It means you need to change cmos battery.. just get a new one and then your date will be saved in  memory when you turn your comp off..

anyway when you start your comp.. what date does it show.. I mean past date or future..(I love your comp which shows future..  )


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 9, 2012)

If the above suggestion of changing the CMOS battery works , then I am pretty sure his computer has been teleported from future.


----------



## mrintech (Jul 9, 2012)

* Scan your PC with: Kaspersky Rescue Disk 10
* Change CMOS

Everything will be fine... else throw....


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 9, 2012)

Check the time in BIOS , and shut it down for a while. Now switch it on and check the time once again in BIOS .
If they are all the way same(~) , its gotta be your CMOS cell.
You can simply rule out the existence of any virus behind this if you get above results.

Btw , I was wondering that do we need to mention the AM/PM thing when using a 24H time clock.


----------



## Pravas (Jul 10, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> as you said every time you restart time changes.. It means you need to change cmos battery.. just get a new one and then your date will be saved in  memory when you turn your comp off..
> 
> anyway when you start your comp.. what date does it show.. I mean past date or future..(I love your comp which shows future..  )



Initially when all this started it used to show the year 2020. These days it is showing 2014.Anyway I've thought of changing CMOS battery too. 
_But today as of now when I've started the system the date was accurate except the time which was off._




mrintech said:


> * Scan your PC with: Kaspersky Rescue Disk 10
> * Change CMOS
> 
> Everything will be fine... else throw....



I'm downloading the Software now..Hope it is not too command based. Otherwise I'll be stuck 



Rishi. said:


> Check the time in BIOS , and shut it down for a while. Now switch it on and check the time once again in BIOS .
> If they are all the way same(~) , its gotta be your CMOS cell.
> You can simply rule out the existence of any virus behind this if you get above results.
> 
> Btw , I was wondering that do we need to mention the AM/PM thing when using a 24H time clock.



Ohkey will try this now..
I guess we do not mention AM/PM when in 24 Hrs format


----------



## sukasarkar (Jul 13, 2012)

Check your Computer Date and Time. The problem should be fixed.


----------



## Pravas (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey sorry for replying late. Actually I found a 64-bit version of combo fix. Ran it in safe mode and also changed the CMOS battery. 

So no problem ever since.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 30, 2012)

Pravas said:


> Hey sorry for replying late. Actually I found a 64-bit version of combo fix. Ran it in safe mode and also changed the CMOS battery.
> 
> So no problem ever since.



Combo fix...that means it was virus issue


----------



## montsa007 (Aug 2, 2012)

Run a Malware Bytes scan, should help a LOT.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 2, 2012)

virus . I thought so as cmos battery problem will show you past date most accurately time when your motherboard was manufactured not future as was in your case. 

good to know problem solved


----------

